# Minich, day 1 and 2.



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Munich- Zurich-Lucern
I will skip the Flight to London and from London to Munich. 

Day 1
We arrived in Minich at 8:30 pm and Rolf was already waiting for us. He couldn’t believe that a family of four traveled with only a couple carry on baggage and brought his friend Peter to help. The girls went with Peter in his 3 convertible and had blast on autobahn. 
Day 2
Next morning Peter picked us up and drove us to the Delivery center. They were surprisingly not busy at all. There was only one other family there, picking up their 750. We just start our breakfast when the sales person let us know they were ready for us. After signing all the papers we went to go see our new car.
It was very exciting…. Well, I didn’t cry. 
Then we followed Peter to the BMW store to get vest and highway passes and then went to the BMW museum. We left our car there and went to kill some time downtown before having to be at the bmw center for the tour.
After the tour, we drove our bmw back to the hotel, with the help of the navigation system (thanks Bee).


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Here some more picktures


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Day 3*

Munich - Zurich - Lucerne
Only one thing - do not drive your car straight to HARMS. Autoban is a MUST.
To tired right now, it's a 12:30 am here. More to come.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice pics, interesting that your Monaco blue doesn't appear too dark in the picture. Almost same as my Mystic blue.


----------



## taichimaster (May 22, 2006)

Nice pics nivki89!!!!! Did you happen to see my car parked in the ED center parking lot? 

Btw, don't forget about those pictures you promised me to take in Nice :thumbup:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Congratulations on the delivery! Great Fotos - looking forward to more Fotos and more reports from your trip.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Great job nivki89! Nice pics. Delivery Center photos are nicely exposed. Many (including myself) have had a problem of those shots turning out too dark, way under exposed. Car looks beautiful. Enjoy your stay! :thumbup:


----------



## Lorch92 (Dec 5, 2004)

Congratulations on the delivery, and a lovely vehicle -- look forward to hearing more about your trip!:thumbup:


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm reliving my ED vicariously through your posts. I'm looking forward to more updates.


----------



## chicagolab (Feb 20, 2006)

congrats, enjoy your time there and take lots of pics


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

taichimaster said:


> Nice pics nivki89!!!!! Did you happen to see my car parked in the ED center parking lot?
> 
> Btw, don't forget about those pictures you promised me to take in Nice :thumbup:


K, I have a pic for you from parking lot, I will try to send tonight to ur PM. We out for lake Como and Milan. Back to you later


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Congrats!

Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice Pics. First time I've seen one with a Mini in the Delivery Center. And is that a red Polezei vehicle with the light bar on top?

Cheers


----------



## smytheee (Jun 13, 2006)

congratulations!!


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

X3 Skier said:


> Nice Pics. First time I've seen one with a Mini in the Delivery Center. And is that a red Polezei vehicle with the light bar on top?
> 
> Cheers


There were two convertible Minis there when we picked up two years ago...they were company cars and being used for commercial/advertising shots. The red car is probably a fire department vehicle.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Few More photos from delivery center and border crossing. Sorry guys, thing with Nivki _Jr doesn't work well. 

Hotels:
1. Munich - Hollyday Inn North - very nice and clean room.:thumbup: Don't go with your 11 yr. old daughter in a swimming pool. :rofl: . Separate story- will back to this later
2. Lucerne - HOTEL SPATZ - very bad :thumbdwn: 
3. Milan - Tulip Inn Delle Nazioni - very nice and clean. Hard to find. Parking is OK.:thumbup: 
4. Nice - Comfort Hotel Nice Vieux Port - very nice :thumbup: . Parking is a challenge - very narrow.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

1 - Ice cream in Lucerne
2 - Lucerne
3 - Zhurich
4 - another great product from BMW
5 - gas consumption on 60 mlh


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Lake Como and Milan*

Problem with Como - find a parking spot. Problem with Milan driving - I wish Italian learn from German how to drive.
1. - boat race
2 - street view
3 & 4 - more Como views


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Milan - Duoma


----------

